# Trigano Tribute seats fraying



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi 

Has any one had trouble with the blue seating fraying I have a 2005 Trigano Tribute 550 which has only done 4500 miles and I thought that I read that some one else had got this problem as well. 

I would be grateful for any information on this


regards dane


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Fiat Trigano Tribute*

This is my first go at putting something on this site :? I hope I've done it right.
I brought my 2006 Trigano last year having significantly downsized. Whilst I have been very pleased with the Trigano in every other way, I have to say that the upholstery is rubbish (blue)not only the fraying, but also the quality of the foam filling. I have been considered re- upholstery but have the feeling this may be quite expensive. It would be usefull to me if someone has had a Tribute succesfully recovered and to find out where and what the cost was.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Google Regal Furnishings and ask them for a quote, or buy some seat covers.

Peter


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Mines a 2005 550 and upholstry is in poor condition so it would be good if anbody has had one re-upholstered.
there is a dedicated forum for tributes by the way
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Google Regal Furnishings and ask them for a quote, or buy some seat covers.
> 
> Peter


Think the quality of the foam is poor Peter so seat covers not really the answer
Rob


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi may I recommend Albert Fletcher on 07747071720 (s yorks) he did all my upholstery providing all foam and very heavy duty material (your choice) for £800- a lot more cushions/ covers than a tribby
terry


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*blue seat covers fraying*

hi peter
you are more in my area so i think i may try the web sight you mentioned
i did not no of the problem with the foam but i know of a very good firm who i have brought foam from before and they cut it to shape as well
so thank you for the info
dane :?


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*blue seat covers fraying*

hi peter
i tried that web site is it the one in southend or not
dane 
:?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: blue seat covers fraying*



dane said:


> hi peter
> i tried that web site is it the one in southend or not
> dane
> :?


Regal Furnishings are in Ilkeston near Nottingham.

Harvey


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

I believe this this is a problem that Trigano know about accept that the blue material is not suitable . I would phone them as I think other owners have had that material replaced.

I have a 55 plate Trigano but have green seat coverings that have also worn really badly. Unfortunately "I am the only owner to have complained about this fabric"" so nothing was done .
I found out that TEK Seating supplied the covers and I ordered some replacements for the driver and passengers seat bases and funnily enough got a call this morning to say they were ready to be sent out and I will get them in a few days. 
I will let you know how they are when they come.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Trigano upholstery*

Thanks Teddy. 2 questions Can you let me know the tel number of Tech and also do you know who I would need to contact at Trigano.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Trigano upholstery*



solly said:


> Thanks Teddy. 2 questions Can you let me know the tel number of Tech and also do you know who I would need to contact at Trigano.


The telephone no for TEK is 01892 515 025. They are in Kent .

The number I used to find out about the material was the autotrail/trigano spares number which is. 01472 571 051. The man was very helpful so he might be able to point you in the right direction for who to contact. 
Good luck.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot Teddy I will try these out although I think I will also need to change the foam inners whist Im about it. What a shame that such a nice van gets let down by such an important factor. In terms of the overall cost its a minimal addition. My two previouse vans I brought new and they were Marquise upgrades of Swifts I could not fault the soft furnishings.
Thanks again


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*blue seat covers fraying*

hi teddy
thanks for the reply i have sent a email to autotrail/trigano custumer
services about the seat covers so i will wait and see what the reply is
they say that they will reply in the next three day if nothing happens
i will try those numbers

dane :?


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*trigano tribute seats fraying autotrails reply*

dear sir
i am sorry you are suffering this problem with the seat material fraying. the upholstery is only covered for the first year of the vehicles warranty,the mileage of the vehicle is not always an accurate indication of how much use the material has had since it can be use as acommodation for an extented period and not driven. as such the material fault will not be covered under the warranty

you also mention that your vehicle is within the warranty period however these vehicles are suppliedwith a 3 year warranty,since it was first registered in november 2005 the warranty would have expired in november 2008.

Paul Bolton
ASSISTANT CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER

i would like to hear your views on this. i read it that you may not even be covered that first year if you cannot prove you have not been sleeping in the van for months . and what else is not covered in the 3 year warranty. 
i do understand that my vehicle is not still covered under the warranty
but would have liked something a bit more constuctive

regards dane


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The warranty is immaterial (good pun eh?). This sounds to me like a classic "not fit for purpose" issue.

Such a short life is not acceptable for upholstery, you may be well advised to speak to your local trading standards department, they may well advise you to try a "small claims court" action. Costs very little and stands a good chance of success in a case like this where the working life of an upholstery fabric is a well understood subject. It would be very easy to convince a judge that any upholstered item such as a car seat or an armchair should reasonably be expected to have a service life of ten years or more, how many car seats do you see fraying after three years? Open and shut case I reckon. 8)


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

gaspode said:


> The warranty is immaterial (good pun eh?). This sounds to me like a classic "not fit for purpose" issue.
> 
> Such a short life is not acceptable for upholstery, you may be well advised to speak to your local trading standards department, they may well advise you to try a "small claims court" action. Costs very little and stands a good chance of success in a case like this where the working life of an upholstery fabric is a well understood subject. It would be very easy to convince a judge that any upholstered item such as a car seat or an armchair should reasonably be expected to have a service life of ten years or more, how many car seats do you see fraying after three years? Open and shut case I reckon. 8)


Yes - I believe that is a good point - the quality of the upholstery SHOULD last much longer, even if someone IS full timing in the van. A years warranty on this item is a nonsense and patently unfair. This is a well acknowledged problem with many Italian made vans - they do tend to use the cheapest, nastiest fabrics available. Have you never heard of the saying 'a cheap Italian suit'? They specialise in 'em!

But did the poster buy the van new? That MAY have a bearing whether he can pursue a judicial remedy or not. His contract will be with the supplier - as always.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

I had to contact Trading standards as my driver and passenger seats started to fray at just over 1 year By two years it was through to the base material.I was simply told my warranty had ended and no amount of arguing or threating small claims court action made any difference. They claimed I was the only person to have this trouble ...I have the green and white fabric and all other complaints were about the blue faric.
Trading standards advised me to take out a small claims action under the sale of goods act..unfit for the purpose. I had all the forms filled to do so but unfortunately the dealer went into administration,or management buyout,or whatever they called it,before I posted it so it never happened. 
I would definately go down the small claims route if your dealer is still trading.
Good luck


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*blue seat covers fraying*

hi
my thanks for the replies from .gaspode. time traveller.and teddy
im very grateful for your replies i am sorry to say that im not the first owner and unfortunately the previous owner had not complained about this
problem so it looks like i will not be able to make a claim but i hope this 
will help some one else under stand they are not alone with this problem

hope to speak to you all again some time i will probably try to find how much it will cost to have the seats recovered in which case i will let you know

regards dane


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

teddy said:


> I believe this this is a problem that Trigano know about accept that the blue material is not suitable . I would phone them as I think other owners have had that material replaced.
> 
> I have a 55 plate Trigano but have green seat coverings that have also worn really badly. Unfortunately "I am the only owner to have complained about this fabric"" so nothing was done .


Mine is also a 55 plate with green coverings and though not badly worn they are showing signs of wear and for a 3-4 year old van it is poor considering the rest of the van is in really good condition.I have had a C.I. Carioca which is in the same group as the Trigano and that also had shoddy upholstery
Rob


----------

